# Pros and Cons for Fixed/Variable ND Filters



## badrano (Jan 16, 2014)

Just curious to know if there are any pros/cons related to using a variable ND filter versus buying several fixed ND filters???

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's a link explaining the differences and advantages of each.

Choosing the Right Neutral Density Filter for Long Exposures | The Luminescence of Nature Photography Blog


----------



## badrano (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the article reference.  It answers my question.


----------

